# Battery Backpack Sprayer



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

What are your thoughts/ experiences with My Four Sons battery backpack sprayers? What about Chapin's version?


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

I've had the 4Sons for 1 season. I'm completely happy with it and would recommend it. I can't comment to the longevity yet, but I don't have any concerns.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@wiread oh okay, that's good to know. It has an adjustable psi rate correct?


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

I can adjust the pressure, but mine doesn't have a gauge to set it at a specific PSI. So, I can vary how much from low to high pressure, but I can't set to exactly 32 PSI.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@wiread seems confusing. Is there a good way to tell if pressure is too high, say when you calibrate it with water?


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm definitely not an expert on this sprayer. I'd think all you would have to do is set it to full, fill with water, mark out your area and start walking and spraying and see how much you use and just adjust your walking speed from there. That way you can see how much carrier is sprayed vs how fast you walk in an area. Then just figure your herbicide for that area. I always have mine on as far as it goes.

This video shows a guy who put a pressure in so he can dial in a precise pressure if that's important for you. But you should be able to measure your area and measure your area and turn it on and adjust walking speed.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJZ-08Oahvw


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I have had the M4S sprayer for two seasons and it has been great. I have the boom with two heads and I get some good solid coverage with it. I run mine on full blast and just calibrated it to my normal walking speed.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@wiread i forgot to reply earlier that I found that exact video.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Redtwin I will definitely read more into that brand. I only heard of it a few months ago.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

I am running a two nozzle boom also, but with a Flowzone Storm. Max pressure on that model is 60 psi. I am still trying to get pressure and walking speed dialed in, but it the end I think I will be running mine full blast like Redtwin. I do not have a gauge on my sprayer, but the dynamic pressure with me running two nozzles I suspect is considerably less than the static 60 psi rating.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

I just retired my M4S and ordered a Jacto PBJ-16 and Jacto 2 nozzle boom from Forestry Suppliers (no sales tax unless you live in Mississippi).

The only advantage for the M4S is that the pump outputs .75 GPM which is hard to find in a battery powered backpack, it also had threads that fit TeeJet adapters but so does the Jacto. I could run two TeeJet XR11004's with it. Will have to run 2 x XR11002's in the Jacto but I can work with that because I'll only use the PBJ for areas of the lawn and garden that my Northstar 16 gallon with a 3 nozzle boom can't access..

The M4S was on the cheapo side regarding build quality and the 2 nozzle boom they had was leaking all the time.

Maybe M4S has improved their build quality in the last 3 years but I've had a Jacto manual pump sprayer before and it was built like a tank.

The Jacto is $100 more than the M4S but in my opinion is worth it to avoid the frustrations I had with the M4S.
https://www.forestry-suppliers.com/product_pages/products.php?mi=29424&itemnum=13815


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

@JWAY I have the Jacto 2 nozzle boom paired with a DFW wand. Among other things I like about the Jacto boom, is it has 20" nozzle spacing. Way better than the Chapin boom it replaced.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

best thing you can do is replace the pump honestly. Luckily the M4S is completely customizable and easy to work on.

see this thread: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=179798#p179798

Great sprayer, pump upgrade has made it 20x better. The ability to even upgrade the pump makes it worth it over a more refined model... in my opinion. Fair warning for anyone using the M4S dual nozzle boom, IF you upgrade the pump, the pressure will blow the pieced together boom apart and it won't work. At least that's what happened to the demo/alpha dual boom they sent me that had to be pieced together.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

@Monocot Master I ordered the Jacto boom also, got it yesterday.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

@JWAY :thumbup:


----------

